# Studienteilnehmer gesucht!



## Elvan (31. Jan 2022)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Ich habe einfach mal dieses Unterforum gewählt, weil es noch am passendsten erscheint und hoffe, es ist okay Studien zu posten.

Meine Kommilitonen und ich suchen noch bis zum zweiten Februar Teilnehmer für eine kleine Studie zum Lesen und Verstehen von Code.
Die Teilnehmer sollten mindestens über Grundkenntnisse in Java verfügen und zwischen 18 und 40 Jahren alt sein.

Das ganze nimmt so ca. 15 Minuten in Anspruch. Ihr helft uns Studierenden im Seminar und der Forschung des Lehrstuhls damit wirklich weiter!

Hier ist der Link:
www.soscisurvey.de/MMI2_Studie/


----------



## Elvan (1. Feb 2022)

Wir bräuchten noch einige Teilnehmer, um die Studie sinnvoll auswerten zu können, daher würde es mich sehr freuen, wenn doch noch jemand teilnehmen will


----------



## thecain (2. Feb 2022)

Befragung abgeschlossen​Vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse!

Diese Befragung ist seit dem 31.01.2022 beendet.


----------

